# Leaving/Returning in Mexican plated vehicle



## limeyboy (Jun 10, 2013)

Have been in Mexico visiting family on 180 days Tourist fmm since Nov 2013.
I arrived via a Delta flight from USA I am a US citizen passport holder.

I plan to leave next month and return using the fmm tourist 180 days scenario again.

Can i leave next month by driving NOB in a Mexican plated vehicle (owned/ reg/insured in my name) and then return 3 weeks later in same vehicle without any issues at the border?..

Any problem with me doing this?..or do i have to leave by air transportation the same as my arrival transportation mode.

I plan to retire in Mexico and will qualify in Jan 2015 for the appropriate visa.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I do not see a problem. Your current FMM becomes void when you leave, and there is no paperwork involved for the car to leave Mexico or enter the USA. It might help if you have some proof that you live in Mexico; rental contract, utility bills, etc., just in case the US customs guys are mad at their wives.
When you return, you will probably be waive through the interior chekpoints because of your Mexican plates, but you will want to have a fresh FMM issued at the border. So, visit INM, but skip Banjercito.


----------



## limeyboy (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank you RVG for your reply and for the information/advice provided.

Anyone else like to add or comment on my scenario for my road trip NOB


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

limeyboy said:


> Thank you RVG for your reply and for the information/advice provided.
> 
> Anyone else like to add or comment on my scenario for my road trip NOB


I agree, you won't have any problems with that


----------

